# Ist JSF wirklich so umständlich?



## Eggart (13. Mai 2011)

Mich stört folgendes:
Ich habe jetzt ein kleines bis mittelgroßes JSF-Projekt und ca 100 Bean-Klassen. Diese haben mal mehr und mal weniger getter und setter Methoden für die unterschiedlichsten Attribute. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt: Geht das nicht einfacher? Gibts es keine Möglichkeit eine generellere Bean zu haben, die beispielsweise mit Objekten und nicht mit speziellen Datentypen arbeitet?
Ich möchte nicht für jede Kleinigkeit in der Bean neue getter und setter einführen oder gar eine neue Bean-Klasse erstellen müssen. Sonst habe ich irgendwann soviele Beans, dass es komplett unübersichtlich ist.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Mai 2011)

Eggart hat gesagt.:


> Mich stört folgendes:
> Ich habe jetzt ein kleines bis mittelgroßes JSF-Projekt und ca 100 Bean-Klassen. Diese haben mal mehr und mal weniger getter und setter Methoden für die unterschiedlichsten Attribute.



Du kannst Beans auch wieder verwenden du musst nicht für jede JSF Seite ein neues Bean krieren



Eggart hat gesagt.:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt: Geht das nicht einfacher? Gibts es keine Möglichkeit eine generellere Bean zu haben, die beispielsweise mit Objekten und nicht mit speziellen Datentypen arbeitet?


He was????:L



Eggart hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte nicht für jede Kleinigkeit in der Bean neue getter und setter einführen oder gar eine neue Bean-Klasse erstellen müssen.


Wie willst du es denn dann machen? Wo sollen die Daten gehalten werden?


In Desktopanwendungen hast du auch ein databinding und brauchst dazu Attribute um die Daten an irgendwas zu binden. Abhilfe können Codegeneratoren sein um die Beans nicht selber zu implementieren sondern zu "modellieren"


----------



## Luke_ (15. Mai 2011)

du kannst auch einfach die objekte verwenden, beispielsweise haste in der userbean nen objelkt von dem model user und in der jsfdatei greifste auf die getter und setter von dem model zu.


```
#{userBean.user.name}
```


----------

